# "Scipt stopped working" error on my home DSL



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Anyone have any issues like this?? 

Just in this forum, from home laptop on DSL.. pretty much every page locks up, and on occasion I'll get a Script has stopped working error message with a stop or continue button choice... Strange. Works like a champ at the office, but on the laptop at home it ain't worth two bits.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sure can't help you as I am still learning 3.11. Good luck.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

It's most likely a browser issue... are you using the same browser on both machines...?


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh man.. hehehehe :smt082 You might have a copy of Lotus 1-2-3 or Quattro Pro hanging around somewhere? hehehehe.. Maybe some WordPerfect 5.1 with that new-fangled wysiwyg stuff... On them 5 1/4" 512k floppies maybe. :anim_lol:

Those were the days. Thanks anyway. :smt023


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

js said:


> It's most likely a browser issue... are you using the same browser on both machines...?


Yeah.. but doesn't matter firefox or IE... I'll try IE again to verify but it makes me think it's either some kind of dsl setting or just slooooow in general timing out or something... OR.. could be some security setting here that isn't the same as on the fat massive amount of bandwidth we have on the office network going through their firewall.

Go figure.. has been working ok last few minutes or so.. might just be traffic on the DSL throwing a wrench in the works.

... PS.. I'm with you man... If Huck sticks to his commitment to the FairTax.. I'm all over it.


----------

